# apt-get update als cron job (Erfahrungs"Bericht")



## vikozo (29. Apr. 2014)

guten Tag
vor fast einem Jahr habe ich mich im Forum erkundigt wegen 
apt-get update als CronJob

auf einem Server wurde mir abgeraten.
Ich hab es trotzdem gemacht  - all 3 Stunden gibt es ein update

Mein Fazit 
der Server ist und bleibt up and running seit 300 Tage ohne Probleme und Fehler 

mit freundlichem gruss
Vincent


----------



## nowayback (29. Apr. 2014)

Hi,

1. alle 3 Stunden ist zuviel. Es würde reichen wenn du das 1-2x am Tag machst.
2. nur weil es bisher gut gegangen ist, heißt das nicht, dass es das auch in Zukunft geht. In einer Produktivumgebung würde ich immer vorher die Updates in der verwendeten Umgebung testen bevor ich die einspiele.

Grüße
nwb


----------



## Laubie (9. Mai 2014)

Lese ich ja jetzt erst 


apt-get update (wobei ich aptitude irgendwie mehr traue), sollte doch gar kein Problem sein. Er aktualisiert da doch nur die Quellen.

Installiert wird ja erst über upgrade.

Soweit ich weiß, macht ispconfig doch auch update über cron, oder?

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## nowayback (9. Mai 2014)

Zitat von Laubie:


> apt-get update (wobei ich aptitude irgendwie mehr traue)


das ist ne reine glaubensfrage... ich hatte in all den Jahren noch nie Probleme mit apt-get ;-)



Zitat von Laubie:


> sollte doch gar kein Problem sein. Er aktualisiert da doch nur die Quellen.
> 
> Installiert wird ja erst über upgrade.


Es macht keinen Sinn nur die Quellen upzudaten ohne zu prüfen ob es denn nicht auch noch updates gibt. und das bekommt man nur mit "upgrade" o.ä. raus.



Zitat von Laubie:


> Soweit ich weiß, macht ispconfig doch auch update über cron, oder?


Ja, ich meine es war alle 6 Stunden und auch da steht ein upgrade dahinter, denn siehe oben ;-)

Grüße
nwb


----------

